# cutting magnetic sheet with vinyl cutter



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

hi everyone. i ve been reading some of the posts about cutting magnetic sheets with vinyl cutter. i understand its not recomended to do this what i dont understand is. some of us have machine that gram of force go up yo 500 to 700 grams how come these machine cant cut buit a cricut expressions machine which u can buy at crafts store can im lost on this one any one have any idea? do i have to buy this machine to do this

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxB2FWzi3gs[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSDH0q6Ws-I&feature=related[/media]


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Cricut magentic sheet requires a deep cut blade which is sold separately. also you usually have to use their magnetic sheets. price out the extra blade and their magnetic sheets compared to some other wholesale companies. you will not find it cost effective


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we cut 30mil with a us cutter lp24. slowest speed and 1 row at a time but it does work.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

what blade do u guys use ? speed and force? thank you in advance


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

clean cut blades. low speed for hard to cut stuff and medium speed for everything else. 

did i mention clean cut blades?

http://www.cleancutblade.com/


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I can actually agree w/ B for once. Anyway, yes roland clean cut blades are great my cutter has 400 degrees downforce and the ccb help decrease wear and tear on my cutter.

Are you looking for a cutter?


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

thank u all i tried some of the stuff and it worked. the blades i have arent that great but if i buy the good ones im sure it will come out even better. thanks all


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

dazzabling said:


> I can actually agree w/ B for once. ...


i must be doing something wrong


----------

